# Re: Now I get to sound like an Officer Cadet.



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 26 Jan 2001 15:29:13 -0500*
Alright, I know have all my kit issued, well most of it. And I have an absolutely inane question. How the heck do I put my cap badge on my beret. I can‘t believe I have to ask such a stupid question, but supply was incredibly busy and unable to sort me out. It‘s the type with the long metal pin that is fixed ie not the slider type I expected... Little help, please?
Sheepishly,
NickGet Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"David Shih" <shihdc@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 26 Jan 2001 17:51:58 -0330*
What ever you do don‘t put in the cornflake until your instructors tell you 
too!! I‘ve seen candidates get ****ted on for doing it!!
The intstructor will tell when, where, and how to put it on.
Hope this helps.....
>From: "Nick Butler" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Now I get to sound like an Officer Cadet.
>Date: Fri, 26 Jan 2001 15:29:13 -0500
>
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 26 Jan 2001 15:29:13 -0500*
Alright, I know have all my kit issued, well most of it. And I have an absolutely inane question. How the heck do I put my cap badge on my beret. I can‘t believe I have to ask such a stupid question, but supply was incredibly busy and unable to sort me out. It‘s the type with the long metal pin that is fixed ie not the slider type I expected... Little help, please?
Sheepishly,
NickGet Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Garett Hallman <ghallman@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Mon, 29 Jan 2001 13:01:34 -0400*
--------------B07B46B38A9FCE39CA09829D
Officer Cadets don‘t wear cornflakes.  I did my time with a cornflake
and don‘t plan on wearing one again.  In response to your question, just
stick it in.
David Shih wrote:
> What ever you do don‘t put in the cornflake until your instructors
> tell you
> too!! I‘ve seen candidates get ****ted on for doing it!!
> The intstructor will tell when, where, and how to put it on.
>
> Hope this helps.....
>
>
> >From: "Nick Butler" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: Now I get to sound like an Officer Cadet.
> >Date: Fri, 26 Jan 2001 15:29:13 -0500
> >
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>    ----------------------------------------------------------------
>
> Subject: Re: Now I get to sound like an Officer Cadet.
> Date: Fri, 26 Jan 2001 15:29:13 -0500
> From: "Nick Butler" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  Alright, I know have all my kit issued, well most of it.  And I have
> an absolutely inane question.  How the heck do I put my cap badge on
> my beret.  I can‘t believe I have to ask such a stupid question, but
> supply was incredibly busy and unable to sort me out.  It‘s the type
> with the long metal pin that is fixed ie not the slider type I
> expected...  Little help, please? Sheepishly, Nick
>
>
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To
> remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca
> from the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe
> army-list" in the message body.
--------------B07B46B38A9FCE39CA09829D
Officer Cadets don‘t wear cornflakes. I did my time with a cornflake
and don‘t plan on wearing one again. In response to your question,
just stick it in.
David Shih wrote:
What ever you do don‘t put in the cornflake until your instructors tell you
too!! I‘ve seen candidates get ****ted on for doing it!!
The intstructor will tell when, where, and how to put it on.
Hope this helps.....
>From: "Nick Butler" ltabsolut_nick@hotmail.com>
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Now I get to sound like an Officer Cadet.
>Date: Fri, 26 Jan 2001 15:29:13 -0500
>
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Subject: Re: Now I get to sound like an Officer Cadet.
Date: Fri, 26 Jan 2001 15:29:13 -0500
From: "Nick Butler" ltabsolut_nick@hotmail.com>
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Alright, I know have all my kit issued, well most of it.
And I have an absolutely inane question. How the heck do I put my
cap badge on my beret. I can‘t believe I have to ask such a stupid
question, but supply was incredibly busy and unable to sort me out.
It‘s the type with the long metal pin that is fixed ie not the slider
type I expected... Little help, please?Sheepishly,Nick
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
-------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To remove
yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the
account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------B07B46B38A9FCE39CA09829D--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

